# Need Help !!! Selling My old Phone in OLX



## bk.6690 (May 20, 2014)

Hii Friends
I want to sell my old samsung galaxy ace in OLX.com.
Is there any Legal issue that I should know or might have after sell.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 20, 2014)

Nope!
Just post ad u get calls and it's between u n buyer!

Word of Caution:
Always take a xerox of identity proof of buyer.It's safe so you don't get into problems in future!


----------



## ssb1551 (May 20, 2014)

^^ I didn't get the point of taking Xerox of buyer's ID.


----------



## bk.6690 (May 20, 2014)

what if the person u r selling use the phone to do sm illegal work.....


----------



## $hadow (May 20, 2014)

^^And that is why you need to take a xerox copy


----------



## kkn13 (May 20, 2014)

yeah like imei stuff etc
i suggest u take pics/screenshots of ur box, bill , id proof of buyer etc for potential future stuff
i always keep my bills and boxes even if i sell the phone/device and an id proof
i have never sold on olx ,only sold to local known shops,friends,family(gifted) etc


----------



## ankush28 (May 22, 2014)

Best of luck for selling on olx


----------



## doom2010 (May 22, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> yeah like imei stuff etc
> i suggest u take pics/screenshots of ur box, bill , id proof of buyer etc for potential future stuff
> i always keep my bills and boxes even if i sell the phone/device and an id proof
> i have never sold on olx ,only sold to local known shops,friends,family(gifted) etc




And how can i sure if the seller will not misuse the id(xerox)? I mean getting a sim card, registering a cafe etc with that id...
So i think it is not advisable to give the id to dealing with such unknown person or websites.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 22, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Best of luck for selling on olx


i sense sarcasm.. is it unsafe or bad to sell at OLX ?


----------



## ankush28 (May 22, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> i sense sarcasm.. is it unsafe or bad to sell at OLX ?



No, but sometimes it takes ages to sell something on OLX


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 22, 2014)

Yup
Same at flipkart


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 22, 2014)

better off selling it locally. it takes too much time to sell through olx or quikr.


----------



## satinder (May 23, 2014)

Just post ad on Olx & Quikr both.
Try  to sell at local shops, friends, acquaintances  also.

If You get call for checking phone, deal at a safer place.

I have purchased a cell phone via quikr.
No Problem.
I asked the seller about his authenticity.
He is friend now !
LOL !

But beware,
I was tried to fool by few sellers as the mobile was not good.
I Checked it properly
as I know how to check.
I check all the functions.

You can take Pic of his ID by your mobile-
like Driving Licence, I card, Voter Icard, Aadhar Card.


OLX has recommended safety tips for Buyers & Sellers:
*newdelhi.olx.in/safetytips.php

*Safety Tips*

There is no definite way to identify a fraudulent seller or buyer. We urge you to practice good judgement and keep the following tips in mind:
Tips for Buyers:

    Buy locally so you can inspect the item, meet the seller, and pay at the time of pickup or delivery. Remember to use a safe location to meet.
    The best way to transact is to exchange the item and payment at the same time.
    Ask for clear information on condition of the good, price, payment and delivery method.
    Use only those payment methods that you trust and are familiar with.
    Ask the seller for a tracking number if the product is being shipped.
    Get a verifiable telephone number for the seller.
    In case of electronic goods, cars, and bikes you should test the functioning of the product before purchase.
    Do your research on comparative prices for the product.
    Do not share your financial information.
    Always use the "Email Seller" to get in touch with the seller. This will help us notify you immediately if we are made aware of any fraudulent activities by the seller.

Tips for Sellers:

    It's preferable to take the full payment at the time of the delivery. Remember to use a safe location to meet.
    Verify the buyer credentials if there is a request for a bulk order.
    Get a verifiable telephone number from the buyer.
    Ensure that your product meets the features you list in your ad post to avoid misunderstandings with buyer.
    Do not share your financial information except the one required for payment.

What should I do if I suspect someone to be fraudulent buyer or seller?

Please contact us at Legal Issues, if you suspect someone to be acting fraudulently on OLX. We also urge you to notify the Police immediately if you have been a victim of fraud.
What kind of ad posts are forbidden / not allowed on OLX?

OLX prohibits the listing or sale of any item that is illegal under any applicable national or international law.
Disclaimer:

OLX never mediates between the seller and the buyer. If any individual or website claiming to be from OLX offers to help with your transaction as an agent or broker then do not take up the offer.

All OLX communication will use either olx.com or olx.in domain. We advise you to practice caution and inform OLX Legal Issues immediately if you get an email claiming to be from OLX but using a different domain name.


----------



## kkn13 (May 23, 2014)

doom2010 said:


> And how can i sure if the seller will not misuse the id(xerox)? I mean getting a sim card, registering a cafe etc with that id...
> So i think it is not advisable to give the id to dealing with such unknown person or websites.



i dunno , i dont buy used stuff, they have defects usually


----------

